
A Module-System Discipline for Model-Driven Software Development (2017) - mpweiher
http://programming-journal.org/2017/1/9/
======
hestefisk
Ah, Model driven software engineering. Great babble that has come out of
engineering schools but never produced any considerable outcomes outside of
academic papers. Remember working with a client in the late 90ies that had
decided to buy all Rational Rose products from IBM. It was one big version
control hell.

~~~
westoncb
Seems like there are some pretty good ideas there in principle, so it would be
unfortunate to dismiss their work because maybe it wasn't ready for
engineering applications in the 90's.

------
hliyan
I grow weary of the spate of _X-driven-development_ methodologies that have
sprung up over the years. They try to simplify the problems faced by a very
complex analysis and construction process down to a single thing. I don't
think it's ever one thing...

~~~
bonesss
That's the fundamental issue, though, isn't it? _Complexity_. Trying to manage
all complexity through an abstraction that cuts across multiple domain readily
results in "domain impedance".

And here's the rub: any decent programming language will let you recreate the
productivity savings of code-generation or the automatic tooling, but no
automatic tooling will help you handle the problems of being unable to
articulate the domain problems. In practice the automation pushes against your
domain models and provides no help in resolving the impedance.

Maybe you've heard the expression that "the second 95% takes as long as the
first 95%"... premature optimization resulting in an incorrect framework
choice will frequently make the second 95% impossible.

